# ABU 6500 CT Big Game with mag conversion



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

I have a like new 6500 Big Game CT mag conversion reel that unfortunately needs a new home.. mag conversion done by ryan white..

I'll ship it for $160.. still in the box and has all the stuff that came off for the conversion..

email me at [email protected] if interested.


----------

